# Which one is the superior franchise: Megami Tensei vs. Dragon Quest



## heidi2521 (Jul 28, 2013)

Honestly, I'm kind of undecided. Megami Tensei has Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne while Dragon Quest has Sentinel of the Starry Skies. Megaten has a deeper, more compleeing world but DQ has a much better soundtrack and great sense of grandeur.

I'm gonna be siding with Megami Tensei in this debdate only because Atlus actually localizes its titles even if the west is ot the target audience, something that cannot be said about Square Enix.


----------

